# Newbie Needs help



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello, I just bought a RCA model number RT2870. And I need some help with setting up the the speakers to make it sound great. I'm really new into the who Home Theater systems so any help would be great.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Tyler.

Start be reading the manual and following the instructions there. When you have specific questions, post them here and we'll be happy to help.

Marshall


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Tyler, Welcome to the Shack!

When you say that you need help with the speaker setup to make it sound good are you saying placement?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

I have read the manual it doesnt really say anything. I need help setting the speakers on the receiver so they sound good. IE levels, for all the speakers, dobly digtal stuff like that


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

does the receiver have some sort of tone or noise test tone for setting levels?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes it has a test button the remote, I just cant get to to sound good at all I watched Transformers lastnight and I had to turn it up really loud to hear it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm also using optical from my cable box to the receiver


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, in the menu of the receiver (on screen) there should be adjustments for each channel, use the test tone to set all the speakers to be at the same volume when sitting in the listening position. start with the fronts set at "0" (I assume that the level adjustments go from a "-10 to +10" or something like that). What are they set at now?
How big is your room?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes it goes from -10 to 10 I have all the speakers set +6 and the subwoofer at -5.. My living room is small i would say the tv to my couch is 6 feet


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just for your info have a look at this thread as it will answer some of your questions. 

In your DVD player do you have the audio output settings set right? they need to be set to output Bitstream and make sure you dont have any setting like "night mode" or "dynamic compression" (DRC) turned on.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

ok i will turn off those cause they are on. What should the levels be at?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Unless you have a Decibel (SPL) meter its going to be tough to get the levels perfect but they shold be loud enough to be somewhat uncomfortable. I would set your mains at about +4 and the sorrounds at +2 and set the sub at +4 unless your in an apartment then keeping it lower would be better.


----------



## eyecatcher127 (May 9, 2006)

an analog spl meter from radio shack, avia dvd would be helpful in calibrating your system.


----------

